# Your favorite Boer herd sires.



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I know there was a thread like this last year sometime, but I can't find it. I would like people to post their top Boer sires and why they like them. I am thinking of A.I. for next kidding season and would like to see what you guys think are the best bucks. Traditional or color. They can be alive or dead, and available for A.I. or not. Trying to see the traits everyone values the most.
Thanks!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I remember that thread. I hope crossroads will answer i think they AI , so hopefully she will chime in shortly, I will follow i'm thinking of doing the same with one of my fullbloods. Great Idea Loggylivestock


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My favorite buck would have to be RRD Ruger T307 *EN*. The impact he has had on the industry is just incredible . A good amount of the top herdsires in the nation are his offspring. Smokin Hot Ruger, Ruger Reloaded, Cuger, Luger, Chicken On a Chain, AABG Maximum Impact, AABG Maxed Out and RRD V808 to name a few. 

My favorite living buck would be 2DOX Cuger *EN*. His kids all seem very consistent in looks. A few favorite things about him would be his level/wide top, big hip/butt and gorgeous head. Most of his kids seem to have the same things. 1 thing I don't like about him is the fact that I can't find a single colored kid sired by him! Still planning on using him this year though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a buck I really want to use this year.  I haven't seen any of his kids yet as he's still young. They say he's "very moderate in frame size" so we'd use him on a big framed doe. 

This is AABG Crimson Tide. Another Ruger line buck...


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

wow ! handsome ! How would you go about getting a straw on one of these bucks, and much do they cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd contact Able Acres for straws from Crimson. They are $75 per straw. Cuger straws are $100 each. I know Bosque Valley sells Cuger straws. http://www.bvboergoats.com/for_sale.html


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I like Crimson Tide. I have seen pics of him before. I have some Ruger bloodlines. Like him too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

One of my favorites has to be Bo Jangles with his sire Bo Howdy running a close second. I have a Bo Howdy grandaughter an they just have a look to them. I love the front end on these goats as well an its something that really gets past down to the offspring. My Bo Howdy grandaughter is just so blow out in the front end she almost looks like a bulldog. 

I would have a good look at your does an see what you would like to improve on them. Then find a buck that has strong traits in those a areas that you want to see improvement in. If I was to AI I would prolly pick different bucks to cross on each doe. 

I think the funnest part of raising boer is picking the buck or in the case of AIing bucks.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have a lot of "theories" about boer bucks and what I use for AI. I try to match the buck to what I think needs improved on my doe(s). I don't have an actual score card, but I weigh certain things in my head to make a choice. Things like ABGA progeny points. If a buck gets used a lot and his kids do well in the ring, I think that says something. It says more than just a pretty picture of the buck. It also likely says that other people that know more than me, think it's a good buck. If I find a buck that is doing well, I try to find as many pictures of his offspring as I can, so I can get a picture in my mind of what he throws.

With that said, I try to "sniff out" problems these successful bucks might throw like bad teat structure, bites or pigment. Here you are pretty much at the mercy of asking questions of people who have used or own these bucks, or bucks that are related to them. For instance, Smokin Hot Ruger is one of the best bucks to come around in awhile, but I get the impression from talking to other people that you can run into problems with teats and pigment with his babies. Also, SHR was himself not a real big buck and his kids can tend to be not all that big framed. So, I wouldn't personally use SHR or a son of his on a smaller frame doe that was a little sketchy on teat structure and or pigment. For me, using a Smokin Hot Ruger buck, or a Maximum Impact buck, (who is SHR's full brother), is for adding muscle/power to a doe.

On the other hand, there are some bucks that come from families of very correct goats that consistently throw good teat structure, bites and pigment. Not necessarily all three, but we don't have all day...
I call these bucks "fixer" bucks. Ideally, you could find a buck that can throw show goats that can also be a fixer buck. I believe the code word for these "fixer bucks" is sometimes "out cross buck". I will throw out three names of bucks I think fit the bill as fixer bucks, at least for teat structure: AABG Kickin Brass, AABG As Good As It Gets, and ZA Z01 Maximizer. I am sure there are more, these are just the names people like Able Acres and the Crabtree's have told me about.

Crazy stuff, I know, and a lot of all this is personal preference. I also factor in how good a "Deal" I think the straws are. I see some AI bucks that haven't really proven anything advertised for $100 / straw. I have to think I am getting one of the elite sires in the business to pay that much. I don't want to get myself in trouble by naming names, but if you are willing to buy 5-10 straws from one breeder, you can often bargain on the price. There are also bucks that are just down right cheap to buy straws on that are, IMO, very good bucks, but for whatever reason the owner is offering straws for a very good price. One of these buck, IMO, is AABG Smokin Gunz, who has straws available on http://www.biogenicsltd.com/boer.html
This buck is ennobled and I can tell you his kids are nice and thick because I've had a bunch of them. Notice how he is Maximum Impact over a "fixer buck". I've had good luck with teats with this buck, but I wouldn't use him on a doe that came from a line of goats that had trouble with pigment.

I will add pics of the bucks I have in the tank. Though there are many other bucks I would possibly use.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

In the tank for Harder Goats. In order:

CSB Ruger Reloaded
AABG Status Quo
AABG Maxed Out
BDK2 AABG Own The Throne
AABG Smokin Gunz


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

wow thanks for that site I just found out that Bosque valley has SWE Main Event . He is the grandad of Eggseptional Event that I used to breed Peanut .$200 a straw ...I got a great deal for great blood lines.Now I wish I had does from him. I love crimson tide as well I might just have to contact them this summer. wow so many nice bucks


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Tim! That is all very good, sound advice. I do have several very different does. All but one have great teat structure. All have great pigment. However, some are just too narrow, or lightly muscled, and one is too moderate framed. One doe is really super, but she throws her front leg out when she walks. And one breaks behind her shoulders too much. I am trying to do as you said and match up bucks to does. Sometimes, though it is hard to tell what's real in pics. Being that we have only had goats for 2.5 years, I don't have a good data base of contacts yet. That is the biggest reason for this thread. I need to know who throws what and who throws faults like teats and pigment issues. Thanks for your input everyone! Hopefully we can add some more opinions.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Btw, my son's doe Brown knee has triplets out of a Bo Bangles son. They are very nice.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Thanks Tim! That is all very good, sound advice. I do have several very different does. All but one have great teat structure. All have great pigment. However, some are just too narrow, or lightly muscled, and one is too moderate framed. One doe is really super, but she throws her front leg out when she walks. And one breaks behind her shoulders too much. I am trying to do as you said and match up bucks to does. Sometimes, though it is hard to tell what's real in pics. Being that we have only had goats for 2.5 years, I don't have a good data base of contacts yet. That is the biggest reason for this thread. I need to know who throws what and who throws faults like teats and pigment issues. Thanks for your input everyone! Hopefully we can add some more opinions.


It sounds like you have a good appreciation for your individual does. I totally agree with your statement that "it is hard to tell what's real in pics". Sometimes goats aren't as good as their pic and sometimes they can actually be better. I don't consider myself an expert, but I'm not afraid to give my opinion and share what I think to be true. So don't be afraid to ask me. If you hear of a buck that can consistently level top lines and "fix" "breaks behind her shoulders", let me know.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

What's your opinion on Lethal Injection and Code Red? I love Lethal's sire, Beau Duke, I don't know much about Red, what's your thoughts?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> What's your opinion on Lethal Injection and Code Red? I love Lethal's sire, Beau Duke, I don't know much about Red, what's your thoughts?


I'm not sure if you are talking to me or not, but a Lethal Injection, by Beau Duke, shows up on the ABGA website. I'm not really familiar with that breeding, but that doesn't make it bad. I found a picture of Lethal Injection and I personally don't like him very much. Tripi Code Red would be 11 years old, if he's still alive. He appears to be an "old school" looking red buck. Neither buck is what I'm looking for, but other opinions may vary.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Tenacross- If you don't mind me asking, who did you get your ruger reloaded straws from? I've seen him on the Bosque Valley site, but didn't see anything anout selling any.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RaineyDayFarms said:


> Tenacross- If you don't mind me asking, who did you get your ruger reloaded straws from? I've seen him on the Bosque Valley site, but didn't see anything anout selling any.


I traded 3 straws of AABG Status Quo for 3 straws of CSB Ruger Reloaded with RNSH Boer Goats. Ruger Reloaded is getting hard to find as CSB is getting out of the business. If I still wanted some, I would contact CSB and ask if they have any left themselves.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, not a bad trade. Thanks


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree- Lethal Injection looks a bit shallow in the heart girth and too leggy for me. I have seen some nice Code Red does, and some not so nice does/ bucks. He seems thick, but maybe a bit short. He has a bit too much loose skin around the neck. I would like more neck extension. And I can't decide if he drops too much at the hip or not...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for your input, for my girls I need one that is somewhat tall and super thick and deep, maybe a longer neck, is there any you would suggest?


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I do not know Boer lines. I know of a Nigerian Dwarf breeder that has some that came with the tank. (10335338) Sweet EWF V1, (10142992) CCBG Rojo (he is a Mojo Magic Grandson) (10165231) CCBG Outlaw (he is enobled) She is not sure about registration or info on them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> Thanks for your input, for my girls I need one that is somewhat tall and super thick and deep, maybe a longer neck, is there any you would suggest?


Do you live in Arizona? Are you looking for a live buck to breed to, or looking for AI straws?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes AZ, I'm thinking AI, but I'm not against live coverage, it can't be this year, she's prego already, I'm trying to better my replacement doelings then breed them to my buck, you have one in mind?


----------

